# Underwater Camera Advice



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Olympus point and shoot under water camera. think they run around 300 new work great have owned 2 and never any issues. I think they are good for continuous submersion of around 15-20 feet, may be more now!

http://www.olympusamerica.com/cpg_section/cpg_digital.asp

Actually one for 180 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Sea life all the way: http://www.sealife-cameras.com/cameras/dc1400-pro-video


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

Are disposables as all out crappy as everyone makes them sound? Its not that I wouldn't drop the $300-400 on a Sealife or Olympus... but just not sure I would ever use it that much to justify the price tag.

J


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

You can get a waterproof case that is really nice for canon cameras for about $125. I have one an I just bought a backup camera for it for $35 on eBay. Quite a good deal if you ask me.

Len


----------



## Wwh2694 (Dec 14, 2010)

A Sony HD cam with scuba housing.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

Most P&S has natural rubber seals or something that eventually will rot some and not be as effective later. If it was silicone you probably don't need to worry about itwearing out.

Make sure you read the owner's manual on proper care if you will take this camera on many vacations. 

Canon says to replace the seals often and most of the time they're not to be used underwater for a long period to take it above water when you take a breather.

My friend ruined his Canon MP10 and I ruined a Pentax Optio WP330.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

They come with a lubricant you need to make sure you put on the seal every time you use it. and you want to make sure you don't get sand or anything like that on the seal because it can cause a breach.

Len


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Gopros are really nice and can be used for anything and are probably the most durable video recorders out there.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

akdylpickles said:


> gopros are really nice and can be used for anything and are probably the most durable video recorders out there.


+1

.


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Also there's a video of a person skydiving with a gopro and he looses the camera and you watch it drop 7,000 ft to the ground. They found it a couple hours later and the case only had scratches in it, the camera was fine. Then they put the video on the Internet  (also the hero2 records in full 1080p)


----------



## slowgrower (Feb 7, 2012)

Disposables are worthless. An underwater housing is great but you probably won't get much use out of it. NWA-Planted has the right idea. A descent point and shoot like the Olympus is probably your best bet. They're good cameras and can go underwater without a housing. You'll be able to use it everywhere before, during, and after your vacation and it can record HD video. I've used these many times. Sound investment in my mind. Oh, and I highly recommend getting a second battery.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Pentax has an underwater camera. A swim school customer of mine uses it all the time in her pools.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a Panasonic ts3. Its a rugged p&s camera with all sorts of bells and whistle. The GPS feature might be of some use to you.

http://panasonic.net/avc/lumix/compact/ts3_ft3/specifications.html


----------

